# Emptiness sculpture



## mellowyellow (Nov 7, 2021)

_Melancolie_ was created by Albert György, a Romanian born sculptor and can be found in a small park on the promenade along the shore of Lake Geneva. Switzerland. This work of art displays the true desolation and loneliness associated with grief. It’s gaping hole is the toll of grief — making the individual nothing more than an empty, physical shell.


----------



## Pepper (Nov 7, 2021)

It reminds me of 'the Scream' painting---someone so alone, all alone in grief, in fear.  Exquisite, mel, thanks for posting this.


----------



## palides2021 (Nov 7, 2021)

The outline of the body where the head bends down also reminds me of a picture frame and what's inside it is the shifting scene behind him. Brilliant!


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Nov 7, 2021)

That certainly shows despair.


----------



## bingo (Nov 7, 2021)

I identify  with that...today


----------



## Gaer (Nov 7, 2021)

Brilliant conception!


----------



## Irwin (Nov 7, 2021)

I ain't got no body and nobody cares for me,
'Cause, I ain't got no body, I'm empty as can be...


----------



## Paco Dennis (Nov 7, 2021)

Caption this photo : "I truly am empty and can finally see more clearly what the world is like."


----------



## Lara (Nov 8, 2021)

This sculpture reminds me of a post I posted just minutes ago
in my thread (lotsa' spots & dots post #455 quote)

"I've looked at clouds from both sides now, from up and down
And still somehow it's cloud's illusions I recall...
So many things I could have done but clouds got in my way
Now they only block the sun. I really don't know clouds at all

_(in part from Joni Mitchell's "Both Sides Now")_


----------



## Kaila (Nov 8, 2021)

@bingo 
I've been thinking of _you. _


----------



## feywon (Nov 8, 2021)

Pepper said:


> It reminds me of 'the Scream' painting---someone so alone, all alone in grief, in fear.  Exquisite, mel, thanks for posting this.


It brought this sculpture (which there are apparently several renderings of at various places) to my mind:
The Weight of Grief


----------



## feywon (Nov 8, 2021)

Lara said:


> This sculpture reminds me of a post I posted just minutes ago
> in my thread (lotsa' spots & dots post #455 quote)
> 
> "I've looked at clouds from both sides now, from up and down
> ...


One of her best along with
They Paved Paradise (and put up a parking lot)
And
He Was Playing Real Good for Free


----------



## bingo (Nov 8, 2021)

Kaila said:


> @bingo
> I've been thinking of _you. _


whatta  wonderful  sweet thing to say


----------



## Kaila (Nov 8, 2021)

And it's totally true, @bingo 
Thanks for your feedback.


----------



## Gary O' (Nov 8, 2021)

Reminds me of an old gurl friend of mine.

That's her uvula

*Boy.....could she talk!*


----------

